# How to humanely kill cane toads.



## BrownHash (Dec 22, 2015)

Here's an article on some work Rick Shine has publish regarding the most humane method to kill Cane Toads. 

http://sydney.edu.au/news/84.html?newscategoryid=2&newsstoryid=15013


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 27, 2015)

9 Iron.  .....................Ron


----------



## Ironmind91 (Dec 28, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> 9 Iron.  .....................Ron



Hahaha I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## cement (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah right, all you northerners, unless you fill your fridge with dirty toads and run the risk of making your family sick, your just unethical......

How much of our taxpayers money did it cost to learn this crap?


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 28, 2015)

Don't be so harsh mate, post-grad students are not costing you (taxpayer) anything. It is important piece of research, a step forward from 9 iron. Btw, this method is not applicable to reptiles, not even to other species of amphibians.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 29, 2015)

[MENTION=20031]Waterrat[/MENTION], but m8 a 9 iron works so well and as an added bonus it helps to improve your short game.  ...............Ron


----------



## cement (Dec 29, 2015)

Who pays for it then mate? Government grant?


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 30, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> [MENTION=20031]Waterrat[/MENTION], but m8 a 9 iron works so well and as an added bonus it helps to improve your short game.  ...............Ron



Ron, I hope you don't get upset when people suggest that snakes and shovels go well together.


----------



## Allan (Dec 30, 2015)

brownhash said:


> ron, i hope you don't get upset when people suggest that snakes and shovels go well together.



lol


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 30, 2015)

cement said:


> Who pays for it then mate? Government grant?



Not necessarily, research grants come from various NGO sources such as mining companies, businesses (e.g. Dick Smith), Foundations (e.g. W.V. Scott Foundation), pharmaceutical companies, philanthropists and many, many others. Sleep tight mate, your taxes probably go to dole bludgers. LOL


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 30, 2015)

BrownHash said:


> Ron, I hope you don't get upset when people suggest that snakes and shovels go well together.




If you can point me to a Cane Toad appreciation group, or a forum of Cane Toad collectors I will apologize most energetically to them.  .....................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Dec 30, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> If you can point me to a Cane Toad appreciation group, or a forum of Cane Toad collectors I will apologize most energetically to them.  .....................Ron



Lol, I had a good laugh with this. Ahhh, precious...


----------



## imalizardbro (Dec 31, 2015)

pop them in the oven


----------



## Allan (Dec 31, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> If you can point me to a Cane Toad appreciation group, or a forum of Cane Toad collectors I will apologize most energetically to them.  .....................Ron



As much as I hate the Cane toads and the damage they're doing, I can't see what's wrong with killing them humanely. A golf club would most probably cause hours, if not days of unnecessary suffering.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 31, 2015)

It looks like people here think the research paper (if they actually read it) is a recipe for randomly killing toads as we go. There are professional collectors supplying university labs, and other organizations with specimens for dissections, etc., and that's when it matters.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 31, 2015)

Herpo said:


> Lol, I had a good laugh with this. Ahhh, precious...


 [MENTION=41642]Herpo[/MENTION], you might have got a good laugh at my statement but i got an even greater laugh at seeing that statement used as your Sig.   ...........................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Jan 1, 2016)

Well, I've seen others do it, but I was waiting for a worthy statement. I found it lol.


----------



## hulloosenator (Jan 2, 2016)

Is that as humanely ....... As in how our native wildlife die when poisoned by them ? 

If so , then I would recommend a 3 iron !


----------



## Wally (Jan 3, 2016)

Undoubtedly more people will participate in Cane Toad eradication if the recognized humane way to euthanise them is as easy as putting them in the freezer. Perhaps that has been lost a little in this thread.


----------



## cement (Jan 3, 2016)

i don't live in cane toad country anymore, but I'd be stuffed if I would put a bagful of those things in my fridge or freezer where I keep food.
I have also noticed outright kills with a golf stick, its a solid blunt force trauma to the brain and very quick, no stress on the toad because there is no being caught by a human and handled and put into a plastic bags with your mates with no oxygen.
It may not be sanctioned by the animal rights activists who usually have their heads in the clouds anyway, but is it effective ?yes. If the first blow doesn't kill it then It is heavily stunned and doesn't feel the next one coming. I don't actually see anything wrong with that approach.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 3, 2016)

Why not to accept the fact that this research wasn't carried out for you and I, so we can pollute our fridges?
Hundreds of cane toads are collected and killed by professional people who supply specimens for dissections to universities and other institutions. These people are obliged to use the best methods available and approved by EC.
I don't think anyone gives a toss how Johny down the street kills a toad or two.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 3, 2016)

A good read, but I guess how you apply it depends on your job/position on the matter. If you're one of those "It's cruel, you monster!" people then you've lost the point of killing cane toads. As much as I love animals I wouldn't let our natives die *plays advance australia fair, because screw america we are patriotic too*.
[MENTION=20031]Waterrat[/MENTION], [MENTION=4778]cement[/MENTION], [MENTION=23869]Wally[/MENTION] and [MENTION=27470]hulloosenator[/MENTION] have some good points.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 3, 2016)

Waterrat said:


> Why not to accept the fact that this research wasn't carried out for you and I, so we can pollute our fridges?



I've read the paper and I like Rick as a person but believe it's a total load of garbage which unfortunately appears consistent with a lot of research carried out by Rick's students (past and present). I don't see any other motivation for the paper other than to secure funding for the researches.

It appears to me that Shiney's preamble to the paper and accompanying video actually is directed toward the general public.

"Like many pests, cane toads are killed in their thousands in Australia every year, *especially by community-based 'toad-busting' groups. New research has now revealed the most humane way to do it.*
"We need to offer a humane death to the toads - it's not their fault they were brought to Australia 80 years ago - but until now nobody has been sure how to do it," said Professor Rick Shine, from the University of Sydney's School of Biological Sciences.
He is lead author on research showing that a once-popular method, currently outlawed nationally and internationally by animal ethics committees as inhumane, is actually a simple and ethical way to kill a toad. The research by the University of Sydney, Monash University and the University of Wollongong is published today in the journal_ Biology Open._
The researchers implanted small data-loggers in the brains of cane toads to measure any pain responses. They then put the toads into a refrigerator for a few hours, before transferring them to a household freezer. The toads quietly slipped into unconsciousness as they froze, and their brains did not register any evidence of pain during the process.
Professor Shine said: "This procedure was a widespread method for humanely killing amphibians and reptiles for many years until about 20 years ago, but animal ethics committees decided it was inhumane because the animals' toes might freeze while their brains were still warm enough to detect pain. However, our work shows that in cane toads at least, the toad just drifts off into torpor as it cools down, and its brain is no longer functioning by the time its body begins to freeze."
*Researchers generally kill animals like cane toads humanely by using specialised chemicals, but these chemicals are not available to the general public. The research provides a simple solution to a difficult dilemma for the Australian community in areas that struggle with large populations of cane toads, such as in the Kimberley region of Western Australia, the Darwin region of the Northern Territory, and coastal Queensland.*
"*Current ethics regulations recommend that the general public kill cane toads by hitting them on the head with a hammer - but a slight misjudgement may result in severe pain for the toad, and a splash of toxic poison up into the hammer-wielder's eyes*," Professor Shine said.
*"Popping toads into the fridge for a few hours to cool down then moving them to the freezer beside the ice cream is kinder and safer for everyone involved"*
I don't see much different between a hammer and a nine iron and cant imagine too many researches who would place the bag of toads in a freezer with the ice cream.

Cheers,

George..


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 3, 2016)

George, I am little bit disappointed with your opinion of Rick and his work and that of his students. I like the man too but above all, I appreciate and respect his work. The fact that students are flocking to him like flies to corps is a testimony of his high standing. I had a long chat with Prof Matt Boode US herpetologist, no doubt you've heard of) while in Bali and he stated that Rick Shine is simply one of the best and most respected herpetologists on the international forum. I am afraid I go with Matt on that one, but your opinion is your opinion.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 3, 2016)

Don't get me wrong Michael, I have a lot of respect for Rick and the work he undertakes personally. It's his job to assist with ideas for students to complete their course and it's the topics and standard of papers produced by many of his students that I find questionable.

All the best,

George.


----------



## cement (Jan 3, 2016)

Waterrat said:


> It looks like people here think the research paper (if they actually read it) is a recipe for randomly killing toads as we go. There are professional collectors supplying university labs, and other organizations with specimens for dissections, etc., and that's when it matters.



You know mate, just for the record I have huge respect for Richard Shine, his stuff on Natural History is great, but unfortunatly because i am not affiliated with any university's I don't get the opportunity to read these papers, ok. But yes I did 'bother' to read what was in that article and thank you george for pointing out what I would have liked to if I knew my computer more intimatly. i'm not sure why you have taken such an aggressive stance here, or sure why you have to resort to trying to pull the wool. The reality of what was in that article is exactly what I was talking about, if you want to put toads in with your food because R. Shine says to then be my guest.
Also "not necessarily" as an answer to me asking about where the funds came from to do that study doesn't quite cut it. That is just another way of trying to say no its not Govt funding but really I don't know. 
I am happy for people to put toads in with their food if they want to, but just because the worlds leading herpetologist says to put them next to your ice cream and reading your response reminds me of an old saying my mum used to tell me ..... "if Johnny jumped off the harbour bridge , would you??" I'll think for myself thankyou Michael.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 4, 2016)

Pity you took it personally Cement, especially my comment (if they actually read it), which certainly wasn't aimed at you.
I seems that my opinion is causing upset, so I better shut up and get out of here.


----------



## cement (Jan 4, 2016)

if thats how you feel then ok. Don't however assume that I take what you write personally.
Your opinion as far as I can tell is that the research was done for the collectors who supply the scientists, yet there is no evidence of this in the actual article whatsoever. 
Its quite obvious who is taking this thread personally, but to be honest, I welcome your opinions, just fail to understand how you can bring up a completely different point of view then what was in the article, and try to belittle others by saying such things like "those who bothered to read it". I have an extremely thick skin mate, and probably head to match, and trust me it takes a hell of a lot more then APS entertainment to upset me. i can't talk for others though.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

Pffffft. Cane toads make the best ice cream. Everybody knows that. Waste not want not... :?

Well it beats Ratsicles anyways

Imagine the things people could do with frozen cane toads...

Use them as golf balls
Use them as soccer balls
Target practice
Sport
Diving buoys
Prop up cars
You can even use them as ice skates 

Come on guys, give me some inspiration here!


----------



## alexbee (Jan 4, 2016)

Salt


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 4, 2016)

cement said:


> You know mate, just for the record I have huge respect for Richard Shine, his stuff on Natural History is great, but unfortunatly because i am not affiliated with any university's I don't get the opportunity to read these papers, ok.



Here you go Graham.

http://bio.biologists.org/content/early/2015/05/18/bio.012179

As you'll see in the footnotes it was funded by grant from the Australian Research Council which is an Australian Government Agency responsible for allocating funding for academic research.

Cheers,

George.


----------

